# Alternate reality fursonas



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 17, 2019)

Have any of you created alternate reality versions of your fursona or characters? Such as in one they're a vigilante maybe like batman but another they're darker from a traumatic experience and are just criminals? 

If so, let's hear em! I'd love to see what alternate versions of characters there are out there!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 17, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Have any of you created alternate reality versions of your fursona or characters? Such as in one they're a vigilante maybe like batman but another they're darker from a traumatic experience and are just criminals?
> 
> If so, let's hear em! I'd love to see what alternate versions of characters there are out there!


Yeah mine has a few depending on setting.
There's a modern one, cyberpunk future one, and a fantasy warlock one.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 17, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Yeah mine has a few depending on setting.
> There's a modern one, cyberpunk future one, and a fantasy warlock one.


Cool! I have tons of alternate realities as well, moreso than just placing them in different times and settings-! But it is fun exploring possibilities for characters~


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 17, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Cool! I have tons of alternate realities as well, moreso than just placing them in different times and settings-! But it is fun exploring possibilities for characters~


It's even more fun when you add the meta that they can interact with each other somehow, like with a quantum phone


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 17, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> It's even more fun when you add the meta that they can interact with each other somehow, like with a quantum phone


Yup~ the best example for that i have is vixye, since she's an extra-planar being and manipulates reality, she can communicate and interact with other versions of herself from other realities. It's fun and very interesting ^-^


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 17, 2019)

I'll never finish a story I'm working on that's set in the Duck Dodgers animated TV series in which Marius is a Protectorate pilot.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 17, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> I'll never finish a story I'm working on that's set in the Duck Dodgers animated TV series in which Marius is a Protectorate pilot.









I don't think the Protectorate would appreciate me wearing this giant banana

Space Goat. Coast to Coast. ;D


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 17, 2019)

I don't really have any set in stone, but I have had some ideas floating about for them.

As for Fern, my personal fursona (aka my fursona of the three that most directly reflects myself) normally they are kind of just in a "void" world, since they don't belong to any specific universe. And as such, I have a bit more creative freedom with them. I have thought of creating alternate versions of them, such as a sci-fi version. I have also thought up of alternate forms, like a werewolf form, and a feral dog form (normal though, they are an anthro caracal/osprey hybrid). 

I also like to play around with the idea of Nyro being a spaceship captain or the like, but in this reality, he would probably be a bit older than he is normally (which is just twenty). In his canon, he's more of a runaway from an evil organization that was trying to use him basically, and proficient with creating/inventing things (like his energy gun for example). So the idea of him being a captain in a more advanced sci-fi verse, like a future setting, is something I have definitely thought of, I even considered maybe somehow making it canon, but it really depends on how I decide to end the main story he's from, and if it would really work or not. (Despite not being sure, recently I sometimes use "Captain Nyro" as an alternative screen name).

I have also simply come up with non-canon ideas involving characters at times, which is generally just story ideas, but more often than not, ones I don't really follow all the way through on. They're usually just AUs of some kind, sometimes I will only use characters from the rightful universe, other times I have mixed in characters that normally are in a different universe. Sometimes it's NSFW things and other times not. But I still try to not write characters OOC (unless it has something to do with it being an AU I guess).


----------



## Tyll'a (Nov 17, 2019)

Absolutely!  Almost every game I RP in, I have what I call an incarnation of Tyll'a.


----------



## Kinare (Nov 18, 2019)

Not of my fursona, but of human characters, indirectly "yes". I'm not super creative when it comes to character names because I always want something unique that is defining, so because I'm contradiction incarnate I often re-use the names, which means often adopting most if not all of a character's looks and personality. They're not truly the same though, so that's why it's only indirectly a "yes" answer.

My main most defining character other than my fursona I made up when I was just a teen. In the original story she's a half demon forced to live with a bunch of anthro panthers with similar powers to hers that were essentially forced into raising her (she is not a cat at all, she is all human in appearance). Edginess ensued. That gal and the other characters and world at the time was the first iteration of the world my fursona and her story now inhabits. When I was really starting to get into trance a few years ago, I also made up another world that was more cyberpunk-like than I care to admit since I don't typically care for cyberpunk things. In that world she's part robot and has powers that are controlled by music. Depending on what she's listening to and how she interprets it, she can do different things right up to manipulating reality itself. She uses the same name, same overall appearance (only clothing changes really, and what is needed for a robo-version) and basically the same personality, but is completely unrelated to the original version. A few other characters are used in both stories as well.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Nov 20, 2019)

In an alternate fantasy, Mei is essentially me, except as a giant snarky lappet-faced vulture.


----------



## trivean (Feb 1, 2020)

There are a few alternate versions of all my OCs, and this is referenced via the parallel dimension theory (it's my way to saying that anything is possible without having to essentially reset the whole story I'm writing). There are currently only two written versions of them, that being the ones that survived the nuclear apocalypse and those that survive the world flooding, but others will be on the way.

The nuclear survival story is the one I'm going with as cannon overall, and Triv is like me. He's nice, caring, and just trying to do his best while also harboring some serious issues and a dark side.

In the flooding story he's similar to that but he also shows more fear of water due to him almost drowning.

Other versions are to come later on.


----------



## Deleted member 134689 (Feb 1, 2020)

Lisa's baseline is a bitchy narcissist but I've entertained variations of her character. Since she's an all-or-nothing type who defines herself by external factors, life circumstances can greatly influence her self image and how she interacts with the world. Successful Lisa vs unemployed Lisa for example, two drastically different women.


----------



## PercyD (Feb 1, 2020)

I do have a few AU stories. >u>
One being that my sona is Bill and @ConorHyena's is the Bride from Kill Bill.
Obviously, this AU doesn't end well for my sona. |DDD

-And then theres another AU where my sona is a lolita and just wears pretty dresses.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Feb 1, 2020)

I mean, I guess I could say that this how I roll in general. I don't really know what one "sona" is really true to me, and really, I just have a sort of general collection of things that I use to create a self-inserts of sorts depending on the situation. 

Physically, they all take a similar shape; a big, stout man with long hair kept in a distinct high pony-tail and outfits that seem ill-fitting/too small for him to wear. He wouldn't look out of place in a rock concert or hanging with some orcs by default.

Personality though is where there's some rough spots for fitting into a species. I'm only really dominating in the bedroom, and I'd rather let people do what they want so long as nobody gets hurt. I also don't really see so much in the usual "good vs. evil" as I see more in the "justice finds a way" sort of thing.


----------



## Rayd (Feb 2, 2020)

Not necessarily alternate _reality, _nor are they the same exact character, but 2 versions of Rayd exist in separate universes. One is a universe traveling arch-mage in search for ultimate power, and another is the first Rayd's son, who resides on Earth as an ordinary edgy emo boy who's the lead singer of a black metal highschool band.

Although they aren't the exact same person, they're related, have the same name, and the same looks, soooo fuck it, I'm counting it.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Feb 3, 2020)

There is a version of my fursona that I use in roleplay - she can be a bit tougher and cynical as a result of some of the things that have happened to her.  She is an outcast and there is a bounty on her head for being a traitor.

The more modern "me" is more upbeat, a bit silly, more playful.  She really loves the idea of being a pirate, but she is too soft hearted to actually go out and do bloodthirsty pirate things.


----------



## 1234554321 (Feb 3, 2020)

Absolutely. I prefer to use the expression Alternate Universe (AU) myself but it's really the exact same thing you mentioned OP


----------

